# YaST wird freie Software

## zor

wie man auf www.heise.de liest wird yast freie software!

läßt sich der komfort einer installation mit yast mit der performance von gentoo verknüpfen?

als ich vor etwa 3 wochen meine ersten gehversuche mit gentoo gemacht habe, da hätte ich mir eine einfache installation am allerliebsten gewünscht! stattdessen hab ich mein system etwa 10 mal neu aufgesetzt bis das dann mit gentoo geklappt hat..

kommen newbies künftig einfach und schnell zu einem gentoo-system?

gruss zor

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/45773

----------

## spitzwegerich

Meiner Meinung nach hätte sich SuSE schon vor Jahren dafür entscheiden sollen, YaST unter die GPL zu stellen. RedHat hat sein rmp auch offengelegt, und heute ist es das verbreitetste Paketformat. SuSE hat es schlichtweg verpennt, ihr damals technisch überlegenes YaST zu einem Standard zu machen.

Es freut mich, dass Novell anders denkt als SuSE und versucht, das nachzuholen.

Aber ob das Tool über die SuSE-Distribution hinauswachsen wird, muss sich erst noch zeigen. Denn die anderen Distris haben mittlerweile selbst sehr bodenständige Konfigurationstools entwickelt, es wird sich also kaum rentieren Leute dafür zu zahlen, YaST anzugleichen. Diese Initiative muss entweder von Novell selbst kommen, oder von Leuten die freiwillig drauf Lust haben. Ob das passieren wird - da bin ich eher skeptisch.

Und wenn ja, wird wohl Gentoo sicher nicht die erste Distribution sein, auf die YaST angepasst wird. Erstens gibts größere Platzhirsche, und zweitens ist Gentoo, was das Paketsystem anbelangt, doch ziemlich anders als SuSE. Und die Gentoo-Entwickler haben wohl auch besseres zu tun, als diesen Job zu übernehmen.

----------

## wulfkuhn

Abgesehen davon war Yast für mich ein Argument zu Gentoo zu installieren und damit bin ich glaube ich nicht allein.

----------

## Carlo

Wer's braucht...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Carlo

----------

## Sas

Gentoo hat doch schon ein super Paket-Management!

Und ich sehe der Verbreitung von Gentoo um jeden Preis sowieso etwas kritisch. So hat z.B. der Leiter eines größeren Open Source Projektes vor kurzem (sinngemäß) zu mir gesagt "Jeder, der Anfängern Gentoo empfiehlt, gehört geschlagen." Was er damit meinte, ist folgendes: Eigentlich sollte niemand, der sich nicht mit Softwareentwicklung oder wenigstens mit der Funktionsweise von Computern im Allgemeinen auskennt, eine Quellen-basierte Distribution nutzen. Einfach aus dem Grund, dass er wie der sprichwörtliche "Ochs vor'm Berg" steht, wenn der gcc mal streikt. Er weiß z.B. nicht, ob es an seinen Compiler-Flags liegen könnte, wenn ja an welchen, (Deshalb wird der MPlayer z.B. auch ohne die Flags aus der make.conf übersetzt; die Entwickler würden sonst die Bug-Reports nicht annehmen.) oder ob sonst irgend ein kleiner, leicht zu behebender Fehler aufgetreten ist.

Stattdessen werden die Entwickler (und dieses Forum) mit (mehr oder weniger) trivialen Problemen überschüttet, die aber doch einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.

Ein grafisches und vorallem sehr komfortabel (aus Sicht eines Users) zu bedienendes Konfigurationswerkzeug würde diesen Trend eher noch verstärken.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Naja, etwas was mir an gentoo gefällt, ist dass es sowas wie Yast nicht gibt, dass man eben selber machen muss. Die Idee von Yast ist nicht schlecht, damit kann man sehr schnell das System konfigurieren. Aber Yast setzt heute voraus, dass man übr einen X-Server vefügt und vor allem KDE und andere solche Libs. Ich, zum Biespiel, habe erst 4 Wochen nach der Installation von Gentoo den X-Server installiert.

Damit Yast immer besser wird, müssen viele config-dateien unbenannt werden und viele Config-Dateien müssen dann getrennt werden, und blabla. Das ist immer wieder bei SuSE passiert, jede Version hat die Config Dateien in anderen Plätzen und so.

Gentoo müsste sehr viel geändert werden, damit Yast hier funktioniert (meiner Meinung nach). Einfacher wäre Yast an Gentoo anzupassen und nicht umgekehrt.

--edit:

Ich glaube nicht, dass Gentoo an die Newbies gerichtet ist. Gentoo erwartet schon von dir, dass du weißt, was du tust.

----------

## zor

also für mich ist yast der wohl einfachste installer aller distributionen!

warum soll eine so tolle distribution wie gentoo neulingen bzw. windows-umsteigern vorenthalten werden? also den installationsmarathon tun sich bestimmt viele neulinge nicht 2 bzw. 3 mal an. wenns nicht klappt, dann halt zurück zu windows. da ist es bei den leuten vielleicht viel interessanter, dass das system mal drauf ist und dann in der neuen welt zurechtfinden..

wer schon mal eine live-cd von suse gebootet hat, weiß wie toll das funktioniert. seit knoppix, weiß auch otto normalverbraucher, dass eine automatische erkennung von geräten + konfiguration auch unter linux möglich ist.

somit habe ich zumindest die hoffnung, dass sich eines tages mal ein gentoo mit yast auf den mirrors findet, dass auch nicht-technik-freaks einen einstieg in die beste linux-distribution bietet.

edit on:

bin mir sicher, dass die leute sobald sie das system am laufen haben die docs lesen und versuchen wollen das ganze zu verstehen. wenn der weg dorthin aber zu steinig ist, dann pfeifen wohl viele darauf..

edit off

mfg zor

----------

## Voltago

Bei Novell heißt es dann wohl bald: Goodbye YaST/KDE, hello RedCarpet/GNOME...

Nur so 'ne Vermutung...

----------

## Carlo

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Ein grafisches und vorallem sehr komfortabel (aus Sicht eines Users) zu bedienendes Konfigurationswerkzeug würde diesen Trend eher noch verstärken.

 

Nicht unbedingt. Ein derartiges Konfigurationswerkzeug könnte durchaus so aufgebaut sein, daß es einfach zu bedienen ist, den Nutzer zwingt, das Hirn einzuschalten und könnte triviale/sinnlose/fehlerhafte Postings sogar minimieren. Yast ist allerdings Schrott.

Carlo

----------

## sirro

 *wulfkuhn wrote:*   

> Abgesehen davon war Yast für mich ein Argument zu Gentoo zu installieren und damit bin ich glaube ich nicht allein.

 

dito. wobei der 9.0er yast ganz ok ist. (hab auf der arbeit eins installiert um während des gentoo-installs arbeiten zu können)

Aber mein Geschmack ist es nicht. Aber wers braucht... Und wenn es hilft viele Newbie-Fragen erst gar nicht aufkommen zu lassen...

Wobei der portierungsaufwand sicher groß sein wird. Suse Systeme sind schließlich ganz anders aufgebaut...

----------

## Sas

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Sas wrote:*   Ein grafisches und vorallem sehr komfortabel (aus Sicht eines Users) zu bedienendes Konfigurationswerkzeug würde diesen Trend eher noch verstärken. 
> 
> Nicht unbedingt. Ein derartiges Konfigurationswerkzeug könnte durchaus so aufgebaut sein, daß es einfach zu bedienen ist, den Nutzer zwingt, das Hirn einzuschalten und könnte triviale/sinnlose/fehlerhafte Postings sogar minimieren. Yast ist allerdings Schrott.
> 
> Carlo

 Und was wäre dann der Vorteil gegenüber Portage?

Einfach nur "Dass es grafisch ist." lasse ich nicht als Vorteil durchgehen.

-Sas

----------

## gordin

Ich denke als Packetmanagementsystem wäre es schlicht Verschwendung YaST zu benutzen. Aber als zentrales Konfigurationswerkzeug ist es nicht unbedingt zu verteufeln. Aus Sicht eines Users ist so ein Tools sicher sinnvoll. Aus Sicht eines Admins eher weniger. Ich meine damit, das wenn ich mir eben keine Gedanken machen will und nur mal grade eben was ausprobieren will ist das toll. Ich kann aber kaum ein Programm mit allem wenn und aber in so eine grafische Oberfläche packen. Das wird zu unübersichtlich, und dann ist der Nutzen von sowas hin.

Ich finde aber das ein Hauptproblem daran liegt, das eine weitere Schicht zwischen Nutzer und System gelegt wird, die fehlerhaft sein kann. 

Oder verwirren, bei falscher oder komischer Übersetzung.

Aber ich finde es gut das YaST überhaupt GPL wird. Nicht weil ich das benutzen würde. Sondern weil es eben dann frei ist. Weiter so SuSE/Novell. Das ist eben einer der Gedanken der hinter Linux steckt.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *zor wrote:*   

> also für mich ist yast der wohl einfachste installer aller distributionen!
> 
> warum soll eine so tolle distribution wie gentoo neulingen bzw. windows-umsteigern vorenthalten werden? also den installationsmarathon tun sich bestimmt viele neulinge nicht 2 bzw. 3 mal an. wenns nicht klappt, dann halt zurück zu windows. da ist es bei den leuten vielleicht viel interessanter, dass das system mal drauf ist und dann in der neuen welt zurechtfinden..
> 
> wer schon mal eine live-cd von suse gebootet hat, weiß wie toll das funktioniert. seit knoppix, weiß auch otto normalverbraucher, dass eine automatische erkennung von geräten + konfiguration auch unter linux möglich ist.
> ...

 

Du hast Recht, wenn es darum geht, den Neulingen zu helfen, einzusteigen. Aber Gentoo ist schon schwierig, man braucht schon wissen, wie Linux funktioniert, um gentoo zu installieren, und das ist gut so. Warum Windows, SuSE, etc. langsam und nicht "so leistungsfähig" wie ein gentoo sind, ist weil sie benutzerfreundlich sind. Je benutzerfreundlicher ein Programm wird bzw. ein System, umso langsamer wird es auch, man braicht viel mehr Code und man kann auch viel mehr Fehler machen. Dafür ist Gentoo leistungsfähig, aber nicht "benutzerfreundlich", und das finde ich gut. 

Außerdem, wie ich schon sagte, man kann nicht vorasusetzen, dass man einen X-Server hat, um Gentoo zu installieren. Wenn ich gentoo konfiguriere oder etwas wichtiges installiere, so dass ich leiber nichts anderes mache als kompilieren, dann starte ich niemas einen X-Server, und ich kenne andere Gentoo Benutzer, die das ebenfalls nicht tun.

Mir gefällt Gentoo ohne Yast und das ist eben das schöne an Gentoo.

----------

## Fibbs

Bitte, liebe Gentoo-Devs,

wenn Ihr diesen Thread lest, kommt nicht auf den krummen Gedanken yast in Gentoo einzubauen. Schon hätten wir dann eine weitere newbie-Distribution. Wofür soll man Gentoo Anfängern zugänglich machen? Weil so geil ist? Wohl kaum. Gentoo ist eine Distribution für fortgeschrittene Benutzer, die wissen (oder lernen wollen) wie Dinge konfiguriert werden, wie ein System aufgesetzt wird und wie es intern funktioniert. Ein Klickibunti oder Tabtabenter-Tool wie Yast würde sofort die wirklichen Vorteile von Gentoo zunichte machen. Geschwindigkeit durch auf Prozessorarchitektur ist ja ganz schön, aber wer das als den eigentlichen Vorteil von Gentoo sieht, der ist hier falsch. Für mich persönlich ist der wahre Grund, Gentoo zu benutzen, genau der oben genannte. Ich weiß genau was wann wo passiert, habe im Endeffekt eine "from scratch" Installation mit einem genialen Tool, dass mir die überflüssige Arbeit erleichtert und mir einen fast schon traumhaften Überblick über meine installierten/zu installierenden Softwarepakete gibt.

Ich denke, dass das auch die meisten Gentoo-Einsteiger so sehen, die nicht von null an "Gentoo machen" wollen.

So long

Fibbs

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> Bitte, liebe Gentoo-Devs,
> 
> wenn Ihr diesen Thread lest, kommt nicht auf den krummen Gedanken yast in Gentoo einzubauen. Schon hätten wir dann eine weitere newbie-Distribution. Wofür soll man Gentoo Anfängern zugänglich machen? Weil so geil ist? Wohl kaum. Gentoo ist eine Distribution für fortgeschrittene Benutzer, die wissen (oder lernen wollen) wie Dinge konfiguriert werden, wie ein System aufgesetzt wird und wie es intern funktioniert. Ein Klickibunti oder Tabtabenter-Tool wie Yast würde sofort die wirklichen Vorteile von Gentoo zunichte machen. Geschwindigkeit durch auf Prozessorarchitektur ist ja ganz schön, aber wer das als den eigentlichen Vorteil von Gentoo sieht, der ist hier falsch. Für mich persönlich ist der wahre Grund, Gentoo zu benutzen, genau der oben genannte. Ich weiß genau was wann wo passiert, habe im Endeffekt eine "from scratch" Installation mit einem genialen Tool, dass mir die überflüssige Arbeit erleichtert und mir einen fast schon traumhaften Überblick über meine installierten/zu installierenden Softwarepakete gibt.
> 
> Ich denke, dass das auch die meisten Gentoo-Einsteiger so sehen, die nicht von null an "Gentoo machen" wollen.
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:  ganau das habe ich auch gemeint!!!

----------

## Carlo

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Und was wäre dann der Vorteil gegenüber Portage

 

Hast Du Dir KPortage bzw. Porthole mal angeguckt? So auf die schnelle einen Überblick über den gesamten Baum zu haben, finde ich schon angenehm. Bei Schriftarten ließe sich z.B. eine Vorschau per "sample.png" einführen. Letztendlich verwende ich auch lieber die Kommandozeile, aber ein Programm, sei es cmd oder gui, das außer 

```
...

!!! ERROR: foo/bar-x.y failed

...
```

noch möglichst kontextsensitive Handlungsanweisungen und Erläuterungen gibt, bzw. auf passende weiterführende Dokumentation verweist, wäre für Neulinge nicht schlecht und würde das Forum entlasten. Dazu wäre eine graphische Oberfläche imho besser geeignet.

Carlo

----------

## RealGeizt

ich persönlich brauche kein yast...ich liebe es, so wie es im moment ist  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr.Big

Kann hier mal jemand den Schlüssel rumdrehen !

Jeder der hier Yast vermisst soll sich gefälligst zu SUSE scheren !

Sorry für den rüden Ton !

Aber momentan weiss ich nicht ob ich die Frage als frech, dreist, dumm oder als Kombination davon ansehen soll?

J.

----------

## Fibbs

MrBig:

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

*Baldriantropfenausteil*

Ich finde es sehr löblich, dass Novell Yast unter die GPL stellt, glaube aber nicht, dass der Yast ausserhalb von SuSE/Novell eine grosse Zukunft bevorsteht. Für Gentoo gibt es meiner Meinung nach sinnvolle Frontends als Yast, aber ich bin kein Developer.

----------

## Inte

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Novell/Suse weise Entscheidung.

Yast ist ein nettes Programm. Es soll ja Leute geben, die Ihre Pakete auf 'nem Rootserver per VNC und Yast verwalten. Solange ich das nicht so machen muß, ist die Welt noch in Ordnung.  :Wink: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Lenz

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

> Kann hier mal jemand den Schlüssel rumdrehen !
> 
> Jeder der hier Yast vermisst soll sich gefälligst zu SUSE scheren !
> 
> Sorry für den rüden Ton !
> ...

 

Na na, IMHO gibt es keinen Grund den Thread zu sperren. Es war lediglich die Info, dass YaST freie Software wird. Wegen einer persönlichen Meinung (z.B. die, dass jemand gerne soetwas wie YaST in Gentoo sehen würde) darf man nicht einen Thread sperren.

Ich fande die Info interessant, auch wenn ich ein YaST-artiges Configtool in Gentoo nicht gutheißen würde. Aber haltet doch bitte mal eure Emotionen unter Kontrolle...

----------

## DarKRaveR

ICh weiß nicht, ich habe gestern erst wieder vor nem Suse und Yast gesessen (War für nen Linxu Newbie). Ich habe fast das BRechen bekommen. Ich konnte nicht mal leicht rausfinden. wie ich nen graphischen login manager bekomme. Wollte noch die Nvidia treiber dazupacken *keien ahnung wie man das bei suse macht* und auch schick, X wird da fein gestartet nachm booten, ohne login screen (gdm whatsoever) und das bidl ist total verzerrt, weil der nv Treiber offenbar nich richtig tut. Also die X Config mit xf86config machen. Was nutzt mir so ein Krams wie SaX etc. wenn ich sie eh nicht verwenden kann, weil X nicht läuft, selbiges für das graphische yast.

Und ich stand wirklich wie nen Ochs vorm Berg.

Bei gentoo und debian finde ich immer recht schnell das, was ich suche, heir en config da ne config ... aber Yast war ECHT nen Krampf   :Sad:  .

----------

## hoschi

 *zor wrote:*   

> wie man auf www.heise.de liest wird yast freie software!
> 
> läßt sich der komfort einer installation mit yast mit der performance von gentoo verknüpfen?
> 
> als ich vor etwa 3 wochen meine ersten gehversuche mit gentoo gemacht habe, da hätte ich mir eine einfache installation am allerliebsten gewünscht! stattdessen hab ich mein system etwa 10 mal neu aufgesetzt bis das dann mit gentoo geklappt hat..
> ...

 

zu yast will ich gar nichts sagen, aber ich glaube diese "komplizierte" installation gehört zu gentoo, performance und know-how.

ich wette du hast bei der installation mehr gelernt, als in einem monate suse aktiv nützen  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

1. YaST läuft auch ohne X ('yast' = ohne X; 'yast2' = mit X)

2. sox hat einen unabhängigen X Server, das läuft auch wenn der normale X Server nicht funktioniert

3. YaST ist in manchen Situationen ein Krampf, aber du kannst nicht erwarten, dass sich jeder mit Configfiles auseinandersetzen mag. Für die Leute gibt es dann SuSE, Mandrake, Fedora & Co. Für alle anderen gibt es Gentoo  :Smile: .

-- Lenz

----------

## spitzwegerich

Ich finde, dass Oberflächen zum Bearbeiten von Konfigurationsdateien eine gute Sache sind, solange

* sie von der Textkonsole aus laufen (oder wie im Falle von YaST zumindest die Möglichkeit dazu bieten)

* ich der Herr im Haus bin, d.h. solange ich genau weiß was mit meinen Config-Files passiert. Das war bei meinem letzten Kontakt mit YaST beileibe nicht der Fall.

* es möglich ist danach auch wieder per Hand die Datei zu bearbeiten. Das traf bei YaST auch nicht zu; dessen updating-config-files hat mir so manches wieder kaputtgemacht.

Jeder der mir widersprechen will, muss glaubhaft rüberbringen seine Kernel-Config per Hand zu bearbeiten  :Cool: .

----------

## SnorreDev

Yast, das Redhat install tool ( wie hiess es denn noch ) usw. und vorallem .rpm haben mich zu gentoo getrieben, weil ich nie wirklich zufrieden war mit dem crap. Da hab ich dann mal 1 Woche Linux gesehen, und dann wieder in die Ecke gekickt.

Seit ich endlich was Vernuenftiges kenne (gentoo package system) macht Linux endlich spass. Nun bin ich ganz von Windose kuriert.

Also zuvor machten mir als Unix Verschnitt nur FreeBSD und QNX wirklich spass.

----------

## Sas

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Sas wrote:*   Und was wäre dann der Vorteil gegenüber Portage 
> 
> Hast Du Dir KPortage bzw. Porthole mal angeguckt? So auf die schnelle einen Überblick über den gesamten Baum zu haben, finde ich schon angenehm. Bei Schriftarten ließe sich z.B. eine Vorschau per "sample.png" einführen. Letztendlich verwende ich auch lieber die Kommandozeile, aber ein Programm, sei es cmd oder gui, das außer 
> 
> ```
> ...

 Ja, KPortage habe ich mir mal angeguckt (als es noch aktuell war). Für einen schnellen Überblick ist es durchaus ganz nett, das stimmt, aber 'schnell' wird da doch sehr stark durch das Einlesen und Maskieren des Portage-Baums relativiert. Dennoch ist das eine durchaus sinnvolle Einsatzmöglichkeit, da hast du Recht. Und was die Fehlermeldungen angeht: Auch da hast du natürlich Recht, aber ich denke, dass sie auf der Konsole genauso gut aufgehoben wären.

Gute Nacht,

Sas

----------

## spitzwegerich

```
Yast, das Redhat install tool ( wie hiess es denn noch ) usw. und vorallem .rpm haben mich zu gentoo getrieben, weil ich nie wirklich zufrieden war mit dem crap. Da hab ich dann mal 1 Woche Linux gesehen, und dann wieder in die Ecke gekickt.

Seit ich endlich was Vernuenftiges kenne (gentoo package system) macht Linux endlich spass. Nun bin ich ganz von Windose kuriert.
```

Es macht nicht wirklich Sinn, YaST mit dem gentoo Paketsystem zu vergleichen. YaST ist eine Oberfläche zum Administrieren eines Systems, das andere ist eben ein Paketsystem. Es wäre theoretisch denkbar, portage mit einem darauf angepassten YaST zu bedienen.

----------

## Genone

Vorläufige Entwarnung: bislang hat sich noch niemand dazu bekannt, Yast nach Gentoo zu portieren (und angesichts des vorraussichtlichen Aufwands dürfte dass in nächster Zeit auch so bleiben).

Disclaimer: Ich kann nur für meinen eigenen Wissenstand sprechen (und ich bin nicht allwissend)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Deever

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

> Kann hier mal jemand den Schlüssel rumdrehen !
> 
> Jeder der hier Yast vermisst soll sich gefälligst zu SUSE scheren !
> 
> Sorry für den rüden Ton !

 

Du plenkst!  :Mad: 

*SCNR*  :Wink: 

dev

----------

## UTgamer

Ich hab selbst noch eine SuSE als Backup auf dem Rechner (5 1/2 Jahre SuSE Erfahrung). 

Das Yast (YetAnotherSetupTool) hat den Vorteil alles unter einer Haube zu haben.

Das war es aber auch schon.

Ich würde Sax zur Grafikkartenkonfiguration schon mehr Aufmerksamkeit beimessen. 

Da doch recht viele Anfänger Probleme mit der XF86Config haben.

----------

## himpierre

@spitzwegerich

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es macht nicht wirklich Sinn
> 
> 

 

Auch wenn es sich langsam eingebürgert hat, Sinn kann man nicht _machen_. Etwas ergibt Sinn, oder eben auch nicht. Punkt 2. "nicht wirklich". Hat sich auch eingebürgert. Früher wurde das englische "not really" noch mit "nicht so richtig" übersetzt, was meiner Meinung nach korrekt ist. Ich weiß, ist Dir egal, mir aber nicht.  :Smile: 

mfg

Thomas

----------

## Sas

Genau, macht doch keinen Unsinn!   :Mr. Green: 

Das "nicht wirklich" habe ich persönlich eigentlich immer als so eine Art ironisches "wirklich nicht" / "überhaupt nicht" / "ganz und gar nicht" aufgefasst, aber das liegt sicher auch daran, dass es eben in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis so gebraucht wird - natürlich entsprechend betont.

----------

## zouk

Ich hab hier immer wieder gelesen YAST sei eine Alternative zu Portage, oder so aehnlich. YAST ist alles, nur kein Paketmanager. Es ist ein Setuptool was einem die Lokalisierung, Partitionierung, X-Konfiguration etc abnimmt, aber es kann keine Pakete installieren, es ist schlicht ein grafisches Frontend zu dem 'Redhat Package Manager' (RPM).

Ich persoenlich habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit YAST gemacht, es ist aber auch gleichzeitig der Grund gewesen auf Gentoo umzusteigen (das, und die proprietaeren SuSE-ich-hab-meine-config-dateien-ganz-woanders-als-ihr Loesungen).

gruss

zouk

----------

## Voltago

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auch wenn es sich langsam eingebürgert hat, Sinn kann man nicht _machen_. Etwas ergibt Sinn, oder eben auch nicht. Punkt 2. "nicht wirklich". Hat sich auch eingebürgert. Früher wurde das englische "not really" noch mit "nicht so richtig" übersetzt, was meiner Meinung nach korrekt ist.

 

Sprache ist halt was Dynamisches und geht nicht per ISO oder ECMA...   :Wink: 

----------

## wulfkuhn

Und ich werd auch weiter "geil" sagen, auch wenn der Ausdruck in der Bedeutung erst 20 Jahre alt ist.

----------

## himpierre

Ich seh schon, ich kämpfe gegen Windmühlen.  :Smile: 

Thomas

----------

## furanku

Zurück zum Thema: YaST in gentoo zu integrieren halte ich für falsch.

YaST, wie er jetzt ist, ist an die SUSE config Files gebunden, die völlig anders organisiert sind als die von gentoo, setzt ein SysV init System voraus und greift ohne weitere Nachfrage tief in die System-Konfiguration ein (was ja abar auch der Sinn eines Setup-Managers ist).

Wenn ich eine Vereinfachung durch grafische Konfiguration wollte, dann aber bitte nicht um den Preis völlig von diesem Tool abhängig zu sein: 

Beispiel: Auf einem SUSE Notebook kam es irgendwie zu der Situation, dass das Netzwerk vor WLAN PCMCIA gestartet wurde, was natürlich in die Hose ging. Nach manuellen Anpassen der Reihenfolge der Links in /etc/init.d/rc5.d ging es dann. Aber ein einfaches Nachinstallieren eines Paketes über YaST brachte die Skripte wieder in die falsche Reihenfolge, ohne dass gefragt, oder das auch nur erwähnt wurde.

Ich glaube dass man YaST das "Bevormunden" des Benutzers nicht soo schnell abgewöhnen kann, und damit ist er für mich völlig ausserhalb der Gentoo-Philosophie.

Frank

----------

## Carlo

Apropos...

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Zurück zum Thema:

 

 *zor wrote:*   

> kommen newbies künftig einfach und schnell zu einem gentoo-system?

 

Nein. Dann lernen sie nichts.

Carlo

----------

## furanku

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Apropos...
> 
>  *zor wrote:*   kommen newbies künftig einfach und schnell zu einem gentoo-system? 
> 
> Nein. Dann lernen sie nichts.
> ...

 

Naja... Gentoo ist ja nun keine "Linux-Schulungs" Distribution, sondern hat doch eher seine Zielgruppe bei denen, die ein vollständig selbst kompiliertes System reizt. Das es auf einem solchen System etwas "technischer" zugeht liegt in der Natur der Sache, und hat Gentoo den Ruf eingetragen eben keine "Mein-Erstes-Linux"-Distribution zu sein.

Den Umkehr-Schluss halte ich jedoch für nicht richtig, also Gentoo absichtlich aus "didaktischen" Gründen ein wenig komplizierter zu administrieren zu halten als andere Distributionen. 

Frank

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *furanku wrote:*   

>  *Carlo wrote:*   Apropos...
> 
>  *zor wrote:*   kommen newbies künftig einfach und schnell zu einem gentoo-system? 
> 
> Nein. Dann lernen sie nichts.
> ...

 

Nach http://www.linux.org/dist/list.html steht unter der Description von Gentoo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> scription: 	
> 
> Gentoo Linux is designed for the developer, power user and enthusiast. It incorporates the latest sources and technologies (such as ReiserFS and the Portage system).
> ...

 

Was mir am meisten Spaß macht ist "and enthusias".  :Very Happy: 

Zurück zum Thema, Gentoo ist wie schon andere gesagt haben, keine "Mein-erstes-Linux-ohne-know-how".

Yast einzubauen halte ich für keine gute Idee, denn das würde (meiner Meinung nach) das Prinzip von Gentoo vernichten.

----------

## Carlo

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Naja... Gentoo ist ja nun keine "Linux-Schulungs" Distribution [...]
> 
> Den Umkehr-Schluss halte ich jedoch für nicht richtig, also Gentoo absichtlich aus "didaktischen" Gründen ein wenig komplizierter zu administrieren zu halten als andere Distributionen.

 

Du interpretierst in meine Aussage einfach zu viel rein. Ich wollte lediglich sagen, daß jeder "Newbie", der sich an Gentoo wagt - und das sind ja wohl genug - sich auf den Hosenboden setzen muß.

Was ist eigentlich eine Schulungs-Distri? Bei LFS ist der Einstieg noch schwieriger, Suse und Co. sind eher ein schlechter Witz und eine Distri, die dediziert als Schulungs-Distri erstellt wurde, kenne ich nicht.

Carlo

----------

## primat

Hallo,

also ich frag mich wirklich was hier gerade los ist! Habt Ihr Angst vor ein bisschen Software? :Question:   Ich weiss wirklich nicht, was daran schädlich sein soll, wenn sich irgendjemand den Spass macht yast an gentoo anzupassen!

Wer es nicht benutzen will braucht es ja nicht zu tun aber zu sagen ein freies Softwarepacket soll auf keinen Fall in den Portagetree kommen halte ich für völlig falsch!

Wer es gerne haben möchte soll es doch benutzen. Und wenn jemand ein gut funktionierende ebuild schreibt (d.h. dass yast dann auch funktioniert) weiss ich nicht, warum man gentoo davor schützen müsste.

Man könnte sonst ja auch sagen, dass webmin auf keinen Fall zu gentoo gehört.

Also bleibt mal ein bisschen cooler! 

Ich wil denjenigen erst mal sehen, der Yast für gentoo anpasst!

Ich werde es nicht sein!!!!

Gruss

Sebo

----------

## pablo_supertux

Die "Angst" ist nicht, dass Yast im Portage Tree erscheint, vorausgesetzt, dass Yast funktioniert und angepasst ist. Die Wahl, welche Programme man installiert, muss man noch dem Anwender überlassen.

Was (meiner Meinung nach) die "Angst" ist und wir nicht wollen, ist das Yast das Standard Konfigurationtool von Gentoo wird, so wie bei SuSE. SuSE ohne Yast läuft nicht, und das soll mit Gentoo nicht passieren.

----------

## Sas

Wir wollen nicht noch mehr _lesefaule_ Newbies.

----------

## Dest1ny

"It's all about choices!", heißt es bei Gentoo. Daher finde ich es super, dass sich SuSE dazu entschlossen hat Yast Open-Source zu machen. So kann jeder, der es verwenden will es benutzen, was meiner Meinung nach nicht viel e Gentoo-User sein dürften.

----------

## Genone

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Was (meiner Meinung nach) die "Angst" ist und wir nicht wollen, ist das Yast das Standard Konfigurationtool von Gentoo wird, so wie bei SuSE. SuSE ohne Yast läuft nicht, und das soll mit Gentoo nicht passieren.

 

Da kann ich definitiv sagen dass das nicht der Fall werden wird.

----------

## Caalvin

Ich denke, dass es grundsätzlich nicht schlecht ist, dass SuSE Yast endlich unter die GPL gestellt hat!

Aber die Frage nach der Integrierung von Yast in Gentoo ist in meinen Augen eine ganz andere!! Suse hat eine völlig andere Struktur was die Systemkonfiguration angeht. Das heisst natürlich nicht, dass eine integration in Gentoo daduch unmöglich wird. Möglich ist es  :Smile:   wünschenswert ??

Aber gut. Ich finde man sollte nicht unbedingt dagegen sein, ein solches Tool in Gentoo zu integrieren. Nötig ist auf keinen Fall. Bei mir z.B. hat die Installation von Gentoo beim ersten Anlauf geklappt.

Der Gundsatz von Gentoo ist doch in etwa "bau dir ein System mit allem was DU willst und das tut was DU willst". Nun denn, wenn jemand yast haben will, viel Spass damit  :Smile:   Ich werd es auf keinen Fall verwenden, da Yast einer der Gründe war, weshalb ich von SuSE weg bin  :Wink: 

Es ist und bleibt eine Geschmacksache! Ich mein, ich bin beileibe kein KDE-fan aber ich beschwere mich nicht, dass es im Portage-tree ist (ok. schlechter vergleich) aber die existenz eines programmes im Portage-tree zwingt ja nun niemanden dieses auch zu installieren. Und die oben bekundete Angst, dass Gentoo von Yast abhängig werden könnte, kann wohl als abwegig abgetan werden, da eine Abhängigkeit dem Gentoo-Grundsatz widersprechen würde!!!

So, daß war jetzt mein Senf zur Sache..... jeder mag darüber denken, wie er mag...

ciao ciao

----------

## McPringle

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> 1. YaST läuft auch ohne X ('yast' = ohne X; 'yast2' = mit X)

 

Nicht ganz richtig. 'yast' = YaST Version 1, 'yast2' = YaST Version 2. 'yast2' läßt sich auch an der Kommandozeile starten. Es wählt das UI dynamisch aus.

Gruß

McPringle

----------

## Lenz

Ui, das ist mir neu. Dann hab ich bislang immer YaST1 benutz in der Konsole  :Wink: . Oder ist "yast" einfach nur ein Link auf "yast2"? Hab SuSE leider nicht mehr da um nachzuschauen...  :Wink: 

----------

## McPringle

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Ui, das ist mir neu. Dann hab ich bislang immer YaST1 benutz in der Konsole . Oder ist "yast" einfach nur ein Link auf "yast2"? Hab SuSE leider nicht mehr da um nachzuschauen... 

 

Keine Ahnung, ich hab's auch nicht mehr. Aber 'yast' sah an der Konsole anders aus als 'yast2', daran kann ich mich noch erinnern. 'yast2' baute im Terminal die gleiche Struktur mit curses nach, die 'yast2' unter X (QT?) hatte.

Gruß

McPringle

----------

## Genone

Also zumindest bei Suse 9.0 gibts kein yast1 mehr, der Befehl yast startet dort auch yast2 (leider).

----------

## ossi

Jetzt wirds hier aber arg "SUSE-lastig"   :Rolling Eyes: 

wo bin ich hier bloß hingeraten   :Question: 

----------

## Lenz

1. Es gibt keine Forenregel, die besagt, dass über SuSE zu reden verboten ist.

2. Du bist hier im Gentoo-Forum, aber in einem YaST Thread, ist doch klar, dass es da um SuSE geht

3. Kein Grund sich aufzuregen

----------

## ossi

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> 1. Es gibt keine Forenregel, die besagt, dass über SuSE zu reden verboten ist.

 

siehe Punkt 2 ("Gentoo-Forum"!!!)

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Du bist hier im Gentoo-Forum, aber in einem YaST Thread, ist doch klar, dass es da um SuSE geht

 

Wo bitte genau liegt der gemeinsame Nenner von Yast und Gentoo ?

Hast Du es portiert ?

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Kein Grund sich aufzuregen

 

Das war eine reine Feststellung ! Der einzige der sich hier aufregt scheinst Du zu sein.  :Wink: 

----------

## McPringle

 *ossi wrote:*   

> Wo bitte genau liegt der gemeinsame Nenner von Yast und Gentoo?

 

Es wurde/wird hier diskutiert, ob es sinnvoll wäre, YaST in Gentoo zu integrieren.

McPringle

----------

## Lenz

Ich rege mich nicht auf, ich verstehe nur nicht, was du gegen den Thread hast. Ist doch ganz nett...

Wenn er dir zu SuSE-lastig ist, kannst du ihn ja auch ignorieren.

----------

## pablo_supertux

@ossi: wenn dir dieser Thread nicht gefällt, dann öffne ihn nicht und lese ihn nicht, so einfach ist das, niemand zwingt dich dazu.

Bis Version SuSE 9.0 waren yast1 und yast2 zwei verschiedene Programme. Wie McPringle sagte, yast bzw. yast1 ist die erste Version, und yast2 ist die 2. version, die mit X (und qt) läuft. Wann yast2 eingeführt wurde, weiß ich nicht ganz genau, ich glaube es war ab 7.0 oder so, jetzt weiß ich es auch nicht mehr.

In SuSE 8.x wurde yast2 das default Tool, yast1 hat man aber dort gelassen, damit man auch ohne X SuSE konfigurieren kann, was wirklich sinvoll war, denn mit SuSE hast du auch die Möglichkeit ein System ohne X Server zu installieren. Soweit ich weiß (weil ich ständig Webung von SuSE bekomme) ist yast1 ab SuSE 9.0 abgelöst und ist nicht mehr vorhanden. yast2 wurde soz. auf yast geändenrt und ich glaubte, dass yast mit ncurses verschwunden wäre, zumindest wollte man das so in SuSE 9.0, aber bei einem Kumpel ist das nicht der Fall. yast erkennt, ob eine Verbindung zum X server aufgebau werden kann und wenn ja, dann benutzt den X Server, wenn nein, dann ncurses.

----------

## ossi

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> @ossi: wenn dir dieser Thread nicht gefällt, dann öffne ihn nicht und lese ihn nicht, so einfach ist das, niemand zwingt dich dazu.

 

mag sein das du recht hast.

aber dann bitte mindestens ein "OT" in die Überschrift, denn das was hier abgeht gehört meiner meinung nach in ein suse-forum.

einen gentoo-bezug kann ich hier leider nicht mehr feststellen !

----------

## Lenz

 *zor wrote:*   

> wie man auf www.heise.de liest wird yast freie software!
> 
> läßt sich der komfort einer installation mit yast mit der performance von gentoo verknüpfen?
> 
> als ich vor etwa 3 wochen meine ersten gehversuche mit gentoo gemacht habe, da hätte ich mir eine einfache installation am allerliebsten gewünscht! stattdessen hab ich mein system etwa 10 mal neu aufgesetzt bis das dann mit gentoo geklappt hat..
> ...

 

Stimmt... wo nur der Gentoo-Bezug ist... Ja wo is er denn? Ich kann ihn nicht finden.... HILFE!

P.S.: Wer (bittere) Ironie entdeckt hat, darf sie behalten  :Wink: .

----------

## silizium

Hallo!

Ich verstehe den Sinn einer Portierung nicht ganz. Gerade die Vielfalt bei Linux ist doch das schöne. Da gibt es Distrie A die diesen Weg geht und Distrie B die jenen Weg nehmen. Ich als User kann mir ein Bild von meinen Ansprüchen und Fähigkeiten machen und danach aussuchen was zu mir passt und bin NICHT wie bei MS auf ein Produkt festzementiert. 

Wer YaST mag, soll SuSE benutzen.

Wer die Draktools mag, soll Mandrake benutzen. 

Wer sich intensiver mit seinem System auseinander setzen will/kann/muss der nimmt Debian oder Gentoo (Reihenfolge hat jetzt nichts zu sagen, man muss ja irgendwo anfangen  :Very Happy:  ).

Irgend ein Konfigurationstool wie YaST unter Gentoo haben zu wollen finde ich albern. Meist resultiert das aus meiner Erfahrung daraus das man sich vor seinen Freunden gerne damit brüstet Gentoo zu haben, aber effektiv keinen Peil hat wie's funktioniert. 

Ich benutze Gentoo weder weil es cool ist, noch weil es schnell ist, sondern weil es Gentoo am längsten mit mir aushält. Es läuft und läuft und läuft. Ich wollte es nur mal ausprobieren, und seit dem arbeite ich damit und mit nichts anderem mehr. Und gegen nichts würde ich Gentoo so wie es jetzt ist tauschen wollen. Bitte nicht an dem Weg den Gentoo jetzt geht was ändern. So wie es ist, ist es perfekt. Wozu soll YaST in Gentoo sein? Um es leichter zu machen? Siehe oben. Um es schneller zu machen? Nicht wirklich. Um es schöner zu machen? Was ist an einem Konfogurationsprogramm schön? Alles ist so wie es ist perfekt.

Meine Meinung. 

Liebe Grüße 

Silizium / Michael

----------

## McPringle

 *ossi wrote:*   

> einen gentoo-bezug kann ich hier leider nicht mehr feststellen!

 

Nein? Kannst Du nicht lesen? Sorry, aber wenn Du so etwas behauptest dann hast Du die Artikel in diesem Thread nicht gelesen sondern wolltest nur mal staenkern, IMHO. Wenn Du lesen kannst und Dir diesen Thread nochmal von Anfang an durchliest, dann wirst Du den Bezug feststellen.

Dass dieser Thread jetzt OT ist, liegt an Dir, denn nun weisen wir (die anderen Poster und meine Wenigkeit) Dich laufend darauf hin, dass Du mit Deiner Annahme, es gehe hier nicht um Gentoo, falsch liegst.

Also trage etwas sinnvolles zu diesem Thread bei oder ignoriere ihn - bitte.

Gruss

McPringle

----------

## amne

Ich schliesse mich McPringle mal mit der Aufforderung an, wieder zum Thema zurückzukehren. Zugegebenermassen, der Thread hat nicht so viel mit Gentoo zu tun und ist zwar vielleicht ein [OT] im Topic wert, aber deswegen braucht man sich ja nicht gleich so aufzuregen.

----------

## McPringle

Um mal wieder OnTopic zu werden - was wuerde denn dagegen sprechen, YaST als Alternative mit anzubieten? Wer es moechte, koennte es ueber Portage installieren und dann eben mit YaST sein System konfigurieren. Dass man es damit nicht bis ins kleinste Detail so anpassen kann, wie mit einem Texteditor, ist klar. Aber fuer die, die zwar schon Linux-Erfahrung haben, jedoch in den Konfigurationsdateien noch nicht zu Hause sind, wuerde es eine brauchbare Alternative sein.

Gruss

McPringle

----------

## mikkk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> was wuerde denn dagegen sprechen, YaST als Alternative mit anzubieten?
> 
> 

 

Yast ist als tool für gentoo meiner Meinung nach völlig ungeeignet, da es

1.

Configdateien nicht verändern kann (im Sinne von Editieren), sondern mit einer neuen Version überschreibt. Handgemachte Änderungen, vor allem eigene Kommentare, werden einfach plattgemacht  :Sad: . Wenn man also Yast benutzen will, muss man *alles* mit Yast machen. 

2.

mit neuen Versionen von Programmen nicht klarkommen kann. Was macht man, wenn sich nach einem Update plötzlich der Syntax von einer Configdatei ändert? Was ist, wenn nach einem Update neue Features hinzukommen, bzw. alte nicht mehr angeboten werden? Was ist mit Programmen, die neu in den Portage-Tree kommen, die Yast also noch garnicht kennt? Was passiert, wenn sich die Pfade von Dateien ändern?

Bei SuSE ist das alles kein Problem, da sich Anzahl und Version der von Yast unterstützten Programme nicht ändern. Bei gentoo würde Yast aber früher oder später falsche Configs erstellen oder zumindest neue Funktionen von Programmer verschweigen. Dieses Problem kann man unter einer so "dynamischen" Distribution wie gentoo IMHO auch nicht lösen (es sei denn, man bringt jeden Tag eine neue und angepasste Version von Yast heraus).

Unter gentoo kann man also nur so wenige Funktionen von Yast wirklich sinnvoll nutzen, dass es eigentlich keinen Sinn macht. Da lohnt es sich schon eher Kportage & Co. ein wenig aufzubohren (denn mehr als ein Portage-Frontend könnte Yast eh nich leisten  :Wink: ).

mikkk

----------

## moe

Sorry, hab Suse seit 7.0 oder so nicht mehr benutzt.. Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen yast und linuxconf?

Und wenn man schon überlegt irgendwas in Gentoo zu integrieren, was die configs zerschiesst, warum wird dann linuxconf nicht erwähnt?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## musv

Falls Yast und SaX (nochmehr *kotz*) für Gentoo rauskommt, auf welche Distri könnte man dann umsteigen? Debian, RockLinux, Slackware oder gleich LFS?

Gentoo läuft bei mir, eben weil ich kein grafisches Installationstool a lá Redheat, Debian, und am schlimmsten SuSE will. 

Das letzte SuSE, was mal installieren mußte, war die 8.0. Und das Yast erinnerte mich irgendwie stark an Systemsteuerung->Software bei Windows, nur mit dem Unterschied, daß das unter Windows besser aussah und sich besser bedienen ließ. Und ein Suseconfig zum Verstümmeln der Configdateien, wo man als Newbie nicht mal weiß, wo die stehen, brauch ich noch weniger.

Noch viel schlimmer als Yast war dagegen SaX. Für Ottonormalmonitorhardware geht SaX grad noch so, wobei man das für sowas aber überhaupt nicht braucht. Ich verwende unter anderem noch einen 20"-Festfrequenzmonitor. Mit SaX hatte ich absolut keine Chance, dem Monitor auch nur annähernd ein (brauchbares) Bild zu entlocken. Modlines mit SaX erzeugen - Fehlanzeige.

Falls dann also die Gentoo-Installationsanleitung wirklich mal damit beginnt:

Legen Sie die Live-CD in ihr DVD-/CD-Rom ein. Warten Sie bis das graf. Installationstool Yast gestartet hat, und klicken Sie dann auf....

Spätestens dann kommt mir kein Gentoo mehr auf die Platte.

Ciao

Sven

----------

## spitzwegerich

Du verteufelst die kommerziellen Distributoren, aber gleichzeitig folgt deine Argumentation genau deren Denkstrukturen: Eine skurrile Mischung.

Sollte Yast in Portage verfügbar sein, oder sogar eine an Gentoo angepasste Version existieren, dann zwingt dich doch niemand, dieses zu benutzen.

Es gibt noch andere Farben als schwarz und weiß.

----------

## McPringle

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> Yast ist als tool für gentoo meiner Meinung nach völlig ungeeignet, da es
> 
> 1.
> 
> Configdateien nicht verändern kann (im Sinne von Editieren), sondern mit einer neuen Version überschreibt. Handgemachte Änderungen, vor allem eigene Kommentare, werden einfach plattgemacht . Wenn man also Yast benutzen will, muss man *alles* mit Yast machen. 
> ...

 

Zu 1: Da YaST GPL wird, was spricht dagegen, das Verhalten zu ändern bzw. bei den Gentoo-Modulen von vornherein anders zu machen?

Zu 2: YaST basiert auf Programm-Modulen. Wenn nun beispielsweise das Programm xy neue Features (oder ein anderes von Dir genanntes "Problem" auftritt) bietet und es ein Update dafür gibt, könnte man auch das YaST-Modul fuer Programm xy entsprechend modifizieren.

Zu Deinem letzten Satz: Schaue Dir YaST mal genauer an. Es ist durchaus zu gebrauchen. Durch das modulare Konzept von YaST braucht man auch nicht das komplette YaST upzudaten, wenn sich nur die Konfigurationsdatei von einem einzigen Programm ändert. Vergleiche es mit KDE - gibt es ein Update für KMail, dann auch nur KMail upgedated und nicht das komplette KDE. So verhält es sich auch mit YaST.

Ich sage weder dass YaST das Mittel der Wahl ist, noch, dass ich es benutzen würde. Aber wenn es einige Gut finden würden - Mensch Leute, was spricht denn dagegen? Es wird doch nichts anderes rausgeworfen. gerade die Wahlfreiheit der eingesetzten Anwendungen ist mit eines der Gründe, warum ich Gentoo einsetze.

Ob ich Sendmail, Exim, Postfix, Qmail, SSMTP oder etwas anderes waehle, kein Problem. Ob ich meine Konfiguration mit vim, nano, linuxconf, DakeConf oder YaST mache, wo ist das Problem? Man sollte meiner Meinung nach immer die Wahlmöglichkeit lassen und nicht einfach ein Programm verteufeln (Sieht es zu sehr wie die Windows Systemsteuerung aus? Oder weil es von Novell/Suse kommt?).

Nur meine Meinung...   :Wink: 

----------

## McPringle

 *musv wrote:*   

> Falls Yast und SaX (nochmehr *kotz*) für Gentoo rauskommt, auf welche Distri könnte man dann umsteigen? Debian, RockLinux, Slackware oder gleich LFS?

 

Auweia, bist Du intolerant! Welches Argument würde denn dagegen sprechen, YaST zu untegrieren? Wenn ich die Konfigurationsdateien lieber per Hand editiere, warum sollte ich das auch anderen aufzwingen, die lieber ein Tool wie YaST nutzen würden? Man muss es doch nicht benutzen, aber die, die es möchten, könnten es dann.

McPringle

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Ich für meinen Teil würde mir eine graphische Installation wünschen, da :

    1. Die Installationsanleitung Schritt für Schritt angezeigt     

        werden könnte (kein Zweitrechner oder Ausdrucken notwendig und

        die Version immer passt), am Besten mit einer Art Links

        in weitere Files z.B. Infos und Mans.

    2. Per cut and paste von der Docu nebenan in ein Konsolen-Feld

        und durch anklicken/auswählen eines im Moment sinnfollen Befehls

        könnte so mancher Schreib- und Denkfehler nie auftreten

        (also Konsolenfeld zum Tippen, Pasten und Auswählen).

    3. Das selbe Konzept für die Konfigurationsdateien, 

        wärend und nach der Installation. 

        Doku auf dem selben Monitor mitliefern und mögliche 

        Schreib- und Denkfehler im Keime ersticken.

        Das bedigt, dass alle Konfigurationsdateien vom Tool aus

        zugänglich sind und zwar nicht nur durch eine Suchfunktion

        sonder besser durch ein Auswahlregister das von Portage

        verwaltet wird.

        Jede Variable durch ein Eingabe- und  Auswahlfeld 

        repräsentiert wird, wobei die Auswahlmöglichkeiten aus einer 

        Begleitdatei kommen solten. Möglichst mit Abhängikeiten in Bezug

        auf  vorhergehende Variablen (wenn man Oben nein sagt, macht es   

        unten keinen Sinn zu Konfigurieren was man Abgeschalted hat),

        diese Funktion darf aber keine "falschen" Eingaben verhinder

        soll jedoch bei Unstimmikeiten sich warnend zu Wort melden.

Solch ein Konzept hat einige Vorteile z.B.:

Werden Schreibfehler weitestgehend umgangen (ich bin Legasteniger)

Neulinge werden zum Lesen erzogen (da Nebendran steht wie es geht, 

schafft es das Problem eventuell nicht mal in dieses Forum  :Wink: 

Durch die "Links" kann man tief in eine Thematik eintauchen, 

ohne sich vom Ort des Geschehens abwenden zu müssen.

Mit den Auswahlmoglichkeiten bei den Befehlen und Variablen lässt sich

meist erahnen, was hin muss. Aber vor allem kann das Fehler wie z.B. 

das Compilieren mit Befehlssätzen die die Angegebene CPU nicht  hat

vermieden werden, da sie nicht zur Auswahl stehen werden. 

Erfahrene Benutzer, die wissen was geändert werden muss,  können die

Doku ausblenden und den Platz nutzen um in mehr als einer config zu

werken und das in einem heiden Tempo, da nur exotische Werte in die

Tastatur gehackt werden müssen. 

Fazit:

    Setzt so etwas jemand mit Yast in die Wirklichkeit um werde ich Yast

    installieren, ansonsten hat es nix auf meinem Gentoo zu Suchen.

PS: Eine Schritt zurück Funktion um begangene Fehler nachträglich sauber

      zu beheben und eine Schritt vor Funktion um die einstellungen nach

      dem Fehler nicht zu verlieren und eine Stop und Resume Funktion um

      den Rechner während der Installation auch mal abstellen zu können

      (z.B. wenn die Arbeitszeit vorbei ist und keine Rechner untätig Strom

      verbrauchen sollen oder man mit surrendem PC nicht gut schläft)

      könnten so manchen Anfängererger vertreiben (ich hätte mir manches 

      unnötige von vorneinstallieren erspart)

PPS: Braucht Ihr Ideen für die weiterentwicklung von Software, ich hab

        tausende  :Wink: 

----------

## Turrican

Nachdem ich mir das alles jetzt mal durchgelesen hab, muss ich auch meine Gedanken kundtun:

Erstmal denke ich, dass eine Portierung von Yast kaum möglich ist, schon alleine wegen den unterschiedlichen Paketmanagern und dem absolut anderen Verfahren, wie mit den Configs umgegangen wird. Vielleicht könnte man einige Funktionen ja verwenden, wer weiß.

Tools wie Yast & Co finde ich prinzipiell gut (z.B das Printtool von RedHat). Je nach Anwendung haben Curses- oder grafische Tools ihre Vor- und Nachteile - manche Dinge gehen halt schneller mit der Maus und andere macht man lieber in einer Shell z.B. über ne langsame SSH-Verbindung. Diese Programme können einem einiges an Arbeit abnehmen, sie sollten aber sagen "was sie (gerade) machen und verändern" und was mich bei Yast immer gestört hat "man sollte als User die Einstellungen auch per Hand ändern können". Und natürlich sollte es auch eine reine Kommandozeilen-Alternative geben.

Ich wollte auch noch anmerken, dass mir der Ton wie verächtlich über "Newbies" geschrieben wurde nicht gefällt. Gentoo ist zwar nicht einfach, aber nur auf Helferlein zu verzichten, damit kein Anfänger mit Gentoo glücklich wird finde ich lächerlich. Eigentlich heißt es ja immer Open Source wäre eine offene Bewegung - ich denke es bringt keinem was Gentoo zu einem elitären Club werden zu lassen.

----------

## disi

also als ich ganz neu gentoo entdeckt habe, hätte ich sowas begrüsst *duck

im grunde gibt es ja schon einige portage-browser wie schon erwähnt wurde. ich persönlich schaue auch immer erst mit gportage (tolles script von Fredrik Arnerup) nach was es denn so für packete gibt, und besuche die homepage (naja oder eben emerge -s , was aber viel aufwendiger ist meiner meinung)

wenn man das nun mit einem configdateienkonfigurationstool (cooles wort) kombinieren könnte wie yast, wäre das doch eine klasse sache.

das einzige, was dabei evtl auf der strecke bleibt wäre der lerneffekt. und wie es eigentlich bei gentoo immer ist, man kann muss aber nicht   :Smile: 

generell bin ich dafür, dass die verwaltung der packete in händen des portage bleibt.

----------

## michaelbrandtner

 *zouk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich persoenlich habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit YAST gemacht, es ist aber auch gleichzeitig der Grund gewesen auf Gentoo umzusteigen (das, und die proprietaeren SuSE-ich-hab-meine-config-dateien-ganz-woanders-als-ihr Loesungen).
> 
> 

 

Welche Distribution ist den mehr LSB-Konform?

SuSE oder Gentoo?  :Wink: 

----------

## michaelbrandtner

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.
> 
> Configdateien nicht verändern kann (im Sinne von Editieren), sondern mit einer neuen Version überschreibt. Handgemachte Änderungen, vor allem eigene Kommentare, werden einfach plattgemacht . Wenn man also Yast benutzen will, muss man *alles* mit Yast machen. 
> ...

 

Genau, und die Erde ist eine Scheibe, SuSE macht alles anders und hält sich an keine Standards, sie produzieren das Windows aus Redmond und scheissen sich nix um Open Source.

Habe ich jetzt alle falschen Plattheiten über SuSE korrekt ergänzt?

a) SuSE ist LSB-Konform (Gentoo nicht)

b) yast überschreibt gar nichts. *Du* hast die Wahl yast bestimmte Config-Files von yast verwalten zu lassen oder es selbst zu machen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> mit neuen Versionen von Programmen nicht klarkommen kann. Was macht man, wenn sich nach einem Update plötzlich der Syntax von einer Configdatei ändert? 
> ...

 

So wie es dauern bei fstab und Co passiert, die yast primär verwaltet?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ist, wenn nach einem Update neue Features hinzukommen, bzw. alte nicht mehr angeboten werden? Was ist mit Programmen, die neu in den Portage-Tree kommen, die Yast also noch garnicht kennt? Was passiert, wenn sich die Pfade von Dateien ändern?
> 
> 

 

Hä?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Unter gentoo kann man also nur so wenige Funktionen von Yast wirklich sinnvoll nutzen, dass es eigentlich keinen Sinn macht. 
> 
> 

 

Genau, praktisch 95% der üblichen Systemkonfiguration.

Aber sonst kann man yast bestenfalls noch als Installer nutzen, korrekt.

----------

## Deever

 *michaelbrandtner wrote:*   

> Genau, und die Erde ist eine Scheibe, SuSE macht alles anders und hält sich an keine Standards, sie produzieren das Windows aus Redmond

 

Du meinst wohl eher das Windows aus Nürnberg?  :Wink: 

Ansonsten 100% ACK...es ist schon unglaublich, wieviele selbst unter Linux über ihr $System schimpfen, anstatt pebkac zu erkennen!  :Surprised: 

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## McPringle

 *Slalomsk8er wrote:*   

> Ich für meinen Teil würde mir eine graphische Installation wünschen

 

Gute Ideen, aber wie immer als Zusatzoption. Wer es mag, benutzt es; wer es nicht mag, meidet es.

Gruß

McPringle

----------

## michaelbrandtner

 *Deever wrote:*   

>  *michaelbrandtner wrote:*   Genau, und die Erde ist eine Scheibe, SuSE macht alles anders und hält sich an keine Standards, sie produzieren das Windows aus Redmond 
> 
> Du meinst wohl eher das Windows aus Nürnberg? 
> 
> /dev

 

Völlig korrekt, natürlich  :Wink: 

Es war noch sehr früh ....

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Slalomsk8er wrote:*   

> Ich für meinen Teil würde mir eine graphische Installation wünschen, da :
> 
> 

 

Eine Graphische Installation wie die von Yast ist wirklich nicht schlecht, vor allem für die Einsteiger. Aber dafür brauchst du einen X Server, der wiederum glibc und was weiß ich wie viele anderen Librerien braucht, als es wäre nicht mehr möglich Gentoo von stage1, 2 oder 3 zu installieren, weil lange bevor du einen X Server installierst, musst du die ganzen Libs kompilieren.

Die zwei Gründe warum ich Gentoo gewählt habe, ist nicht, dass ich Gentoo für Elite halte bzw. mich als Teil der "Elite" fühle, oder weil Larry the Cow cool aussieht oder gentoo so berühmt geworden ist, sondern weil ich das Portage haben wollte und vor allem alles selber bauen wollte, d.h. von stage1 installieren und so. Ich würde sagen, das sind die Gründe des Erfolges von gentoo (neben Portage natürlich), denn du bist als Benutzer der entscheiden, was getan werden muss und was nicht, was geladen werden muss und was nicht, welchen Kernel oder welche libs du benutzen willst und nicht, und solche Sachen bieten dir Yast & Co. nicht.

Ich verstehe nicht, warum es hier 2 verschiedene Benutzer gibt, was ich meine ist folgendes: Einige wollen auf jeden Fall nur Yast, andere wollen das dieser Thread geschlossen wird, weil das Wort SuSE bzw. Yast kommt und das ein Gentoo Forum ist. Mein Gott, was wird es aus uns, wenn wir als Elite ansehen, Gentoo ist sicherlich eine der besten Distris, aber das ist nicht der Grund, warum wir gentoo Benutzer so reagieren sollen, außerdem so scheinen wir die Philosophie von gentoo zu vergessen (unter http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/philosophy.xml nachzulesen) und dort steht The Gentoo philosophy is to allow this user to do what he or she wants to do, without getting in the way, und wenn Gentoo Benutzer Yast haben wollen, so sollen sie auch Yast haben, wo ist denn das Problem? Es gibt viele Programme im Portage, aber das heißt noch lange nicht, dass du alle installieren willst, und Yast zählt dazu, wer es will, installiert es auch, wer nicht nicht.

----------

## Slalomsk8er

 *Quote:*   

> Eine Graphische Installation wie die von Yast ist wirklich nicht schlecht,
> 
> vor allem für die Einsteiger. Aber dafür brauchst du einen X Server, der 
> 
> wiederum glibc und was weiß ich wie viele anderen Librerien braucht, als 

 

Wie macht das SuSE, laden die als Erstes einen X Server?

Ich für meinen Teil brauche keinen X Server für eine graphische Installation.

Mit einer Konsole in brauchbarer Auflösung müsste zu machen sein, was ich

vorgeschlagen habe oder (macht nicht ncurses so was)?

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist der Graka über Framebuffer direkt zu sagen was

auf den Schirm muss ohne einen Schnipsel X Server (Grub hat auch kein X).

 *Quote:*   

> es wäre nicht mehr möglich Gentoo von stage1, 2 oder 3 zu installieren, weil lange bevor du einen X Server installierst, musst du die ganzen Libs kompilieren. 

 

Nö da bin ich nicht deiner Meinung, da man sein Gentoo aus einem Linux

(LiveCD/Knoppix oder installierte Disti) bauen muss.

Wenn ich mich nicht Irre, könnte man den Kompletten Gentoobau (stage1, 2 oder 3)

bis und mit X Server unter KDE/Gnome von z.B. von einer Knoppix CD aus machen!!! 

Wer weiss Genaueres?

*Gedankenblitz*

Ich bau mir eine SlalomLiveCD mit Stage 1 bis 3 und geführter graphischer

Installation   :Twisted Evil: 

Was muss man da alles machen?

Wie gross schätzt ihr den Aufwand?

*glitzern in den Augen*

----------

## sirro

 *Slalomsk8er wrote:*   

> Wenn ich mich nicht Irre, könnte man den Kompletten Gentoobau (stage1, 2 oder 3)
> 
> bis und mit X Server unter KDE/Gnome von z.B. von einer Knoppix CD aus machen!!!

 

Kein Problem. Ich hab schon häufiger was aus knoppix oder sogar einem SuSE aufgesetzt, so dass ich während der Installation surfen, arbeiten o.ä. konnte...

Zum Thema Live/Install-CD selberbauen solltest du dir mal Catalyst [1] angucken. Damit müsste sowas möglich sein.

Zum Thema yast in gentoo: Solange sich yast oder ähnliches nur eine Option bleibt und nicht Pflicht wird, sehe ich nichts was dagegen sprechen sollte, wenn sich ein Dev findet, der sich die Arbeit macht das Teil anzupassen...

[1] http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/catalyst/

----------

## dakjo

Zum bauen von Gentoo :

Ich habe Gentoo mal von ner SuSE 6.2 LiveCD aus installiert. Komplett mit X, Xfce, mozilla und Openoffice. Erst dannach habe ich rebootet. OK, ich hab noch nen paar pakete nachkomiliert, aber da einzige was du brauchst ist, nen  Device Festplatte, tar, chroot und ne Internetverbindung.

Zu Yast :

Immer nach Gentoo Philosopie, wer was möchte, soll es einbauen. Mir gefallen die ganzen KDE pakete auch nicht im Portage, da sie nur platz rauben, aber wer zwingt mich es zu benutzen ? Wenn ich Gnome haben will benutze ich es, wenn ich es nicht haben will lasse ich es. Also wer Yast haben will soll es einbauen, da brauch sich keiner aufzuregen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Slalomsk8er wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nö da bin ich nicht deiner Meinung, da man sein Gentoo aus einem Linux
> 
> (LiveCD/Knoppix oder installierte Disti) bauen muss.

 

Stimmt, du hast Recht, daran habe ich nicht gedacht, da ich mit von der Basic Live Cd Gentoo installiert habe. Ich finde auch, dass es bequem ist, von der Shell mit framebuffer und gute Auflösung zu konfigurieren.

----------

## eumel

Wurde von Suse eigentlich schon eine Zeile Code released? wann wird Yast denn nun Open Source?

----------

## michaelbrandtner

 *eumel wrote:*   

> Wurde von Suse eigentlich schon eine Zeile Code released? 
> 
> 

 

Wie?

Was meinst Du?

Ihre Arbeiten an XFree, ALSA, Kernel?

 *eumel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wann wird Yast denn nun Open Source?

 

Afaik steht der yast seit 9.1 unter der GPL.

----------

## eumel

Ich mein Yast.......

Müsste dann ja bald was erscheinen, zumindest für Mandrake, Fedora  :Wink: 

----------

## Caalvin

naja....ich glaub ja nicht so wirklich! 

Mal im ernst: Yast ist nicht wirklich toll! Aber wer es mag, bitte! ich würde ihn nicht dran hindern!

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

 *eumel wrote:*   

> Wurde von Suse eigentlich schon eine Zeile Code released? 
> 
> 

 

Yast wird angeblich in der zweiten Hälfte dieses Jahres verfügbar sein. Yast wird man dann anscheinend im sogenannten SuSE SDK finden.

http://www.suse.com/us/partner/developers/sdk/index.html

Und wie man das bekommt erfährst du hier

http://www.suse.com/us/partner/developers/sdk/where.html

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

 *Caalvin wrote:*   

> naja....ich glaub ja nicht so wirklich! 
> 
> Mal im ernst: Yast ist nicht wirklich toll! Aber wer es mag, bitte! ich würde ihn nicht dran hindern!

 

Das mag ja sein, aber es wird interessant sein mal dahinter zu sehen. Es gibt ja anscheiend eine Skriptingmöglichkeit, etc. und vor allem wird ja der grafische Installer auch dazu gehören und das würde wiederum es vielleicht anderen Linux Distributionen einen grafischen Installer anzubieten der nicht Dialog heißt. Debian wollte das ja schon immer machen, ich weis gar nicht wie weit das Projekt da gekommen ist ...

----------

## aZZe

Nun ich bin total gegen YAST! Wie schon einige hier beschrieben haben its Gentoo nichts für Linux Anfänger....auf der einen Seite. Auf der anderen Seite na ja warum nicht wenn die besagte Person genügend Verständnis für die Materie mitbringt, nur ist das selten der Fall. Also sollten Anfänger sich erstmal mit SuSE, RedHat oder Mandrake auseinandersetzen und dort erste Erfahrungen sammeln. Richtiges "Linux" lernt man dann später mit Gentoo und vor allen Dingen OHNE Yast. Ich für meinen Teil muss sagen, dass ich erst durch Gentoo den Hintergrund von Linux erst richtig verstanden habe. Meiner Meinung nach sollte es auch weiterhin verschieden Distris geben. Welche für Anfänger und welche für Fortgeschrittene. Wenn die Anfänger dann mehr wollen können sie ja umsteigen, so wie wir es denke ich mal alle gemacht haben.

In diesem Sinne.....NO YAST FOR GENTOO!!!!

Gruss darktemplaaa

----------

## Ragin

Hmmm...

ich mag YaST zwar auch überhaupt nicht, da es die Configs generell so macht wie es selbst will und nicht wie der Nutzer es vielleicht erweitert hat (oder hat sich das inzwischen tatsächlich geändert?).

Als Installierprogramm ist es zwar gerade für Anfänger recht gut, sollte aber kein Standard für Gentoo-CDs werden (was es zu 99,9% auch nicht werden wird...).

Somit wäre das Problem eh hinfällig. Nutzer, die YaST nehmen wollten könnten es ja dann auch nutzen. Immerhin gibt es auch viele SuSE Umsteiger. Warum sollen die sich zwingend an neue Konfigurationen gewöhnen müssen, nur weil ihnen andere Dinge nicht gefallen haben?

Das Argument, Gentoo sei nix für Anfänger halte ich für totalen Blödsinn. Sicher, es gibt immer wieder Leute, die absolut gar keinen Plan davon haben und auch die Logik der Computer nicht verstehen. Aber es gab hier schon einige in diesem Forum, die das erste Mal mit Linux gearbeitet haben und mit Gentoo super klar gekommen sind. Es gibt aber auch viele, die vorher jahrelang RedHat/SuSE genutzt haben und von sich behaupten sich mit Linux auszukennen, aber im Endeffekt 0 Plan und Lust zum nachschauen haben.

Der Neuling kann durchaus besser mit Gentoo klar kommen als der 6 Jahre SuSE/RedHat Freak!

Die Konfiguration kann man aber größtenteils auch mit webmin übernehmen, welches wenigstens bestehende Dinge beibehält.

Und mit webmin hat man fast die gleichen Möglichkeiten wie mit YaST. Sind deshalb mehr Neulinge zu gentoo gekommen, nur weil man webmin mit emerge webmin anstatt rpm -UVh webmin...xyz.rpm installieren kann?

Glaub ich nicht...

Fazit: Eigentlich eine sinnlose Diskussion über Neulinge und deren Beitritt in die "Gentoo-Community".

----------

## sarahb523

Hi,

also ich würde einen grafischen installationsprozess sehr begrüßen. Ob das nun unbedingt yast sein muß ist eher unwichtig, denn hauptsache es geht einfach und schnell.

Das problem was ich immer wieder bei gentoo sehe ist nicht das es zu kompliziert ist (naja aber einfach ist es auch nicht wirklich, trotz doku), sondern das es aufwendig ist. 

Beispiel: ich kann windows relativ schnell installieren. Genauso mit suse und anderen distries. Bei gentoo muß ich die ganze Zeit davor sitzen und irgendwas machen. Dabei muß man auch noch total aufpassen das man sich nich verschreibt.

Ok wenn ich gentoo zum erstenmal installliere dann mag das ok sein, aber wenn man im prinzip schon weiß wie es geht dann möchte man den lästigen install vorgang endlich hintersich bringen. Am besten wäre es man wird nach ein paar dingen gefragt (hostname, dns, partitionen,software auswahl,....) dann bestätigt man das  ganze noch ("wollen sie ihr gentoo mit folgenden optionen installieren? ja/nein") nach einen "ja" kann man dann sich um andere sachen kümmern als um den rechner.

Ideal wäre hier eine frontend zu GLIS. Das frontend könnte ein abfrage-script (wie xf86config) oder ncurserUI oder irgendeine svgalib/framebuffer GUI wie yast sein.

Schön wäre auch wenn man eine hardwareerkennung wie bei knoppix machen könnte. Denn ich möchte/muß mit meinem rechner arbeiten und nich tagelang rumbasteln bis z.b. der neue (lt. internet linux konforme) drucker auch unter gentoo funzt. 

yast zeigt wie einfach vieles sein kann. einfach usb-scanner anstecken, yast anschmeißen und der scanner wird (meistens) erkannt. Ebenso mit anderer Hardware.

Glücklicherweise ist KDE dabei schon viele dieser Lücken zu schließen (drucker konfig, boot konfig (lilo), ...). 

Also zusammengefaßt: ich finde yast ein in vielen dingen richtungsweisendes tool. Es ist wahrscheinlich nix für gentoo (da suse und gentoo zu unterschiedlich sind), aber es ist zeit den gentoo usern eine app-guided installation und administration zu geben und vor allem diese auch dem benutzer transparent zu machen. Denn was nutzt ein grafischer installer wenn ich davon erst nach tagelanger frustvoller installation in irgendeinem forum erfahre das es sowas gibt. Meiner Meinung nach ist das auch ein Hauptproblem von gentoo und evtl. linux allg. es gibt so viele software, aber bis man das programm findet was für einen zweck (z.b. grafisch geführte gentoo install) gefunden hat ists meist zu spät.

----------

## Ragin

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schön wäre auch wenn man eine hardwareerkennung wie bei knoppix machen könnte. Denn ich möchte/muß mit meinem rechner arbeiten und nich tagelang rumbasteln bis z.b. der neue (lt. internet linux konforme) drucker auch unter gentoo funzt. 
> 
> 

 

Hardwareerkennung kannst du auch unter Gentoo einrichten. Glaub mit genkernel oder so sollte das auch recht einfach gehen. Die anderen Dinge kannst auch auch recht bequem über webmin machen, wenn dir das config-Datei-editiere zu viel ist.

Generell ist es kein Problem mit Gentoo etwas bequemer zu arbeiten, wenn man nur will, dass der Desktop läuft.

Bei Servern o.ä. würde ich davon dann eher abraten, da man per Hand eine bessere Kontrolle über das System hat und diese auch behält.

----------

## sarahb523

 *Quote:*   

> ...genkernel...

 

hab ich nach 2 stunden abgebrochen, da mir das zu lange dauerte und mir nicht so richtig transparent war was da so genacht wird (außerdem brauchte ich einfach mal schnell nen kernel der bootet). ich nutze make --menuconfig das funzt am besten. Schön wäre eine hardwareerkennung die man bei bedarf aufrufen kann. bzw. sich meldet "du hast nen neues gerät in deinem system, jetzt konfigurieren?". Sowas könnte sicher ganz gut der devfs demon übernehmen. Die DE's könnten dazu dann nen frontend basteln

----------

## sarahb523

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei Servern o.ä. würde ich davon dann eher abraten, da man per Hand eine bessere Kontrolle über das System hat und diese auch behält.

 

da stimme ich zu. Allerdings ist webmin für diverse sachen auf servern auch nicht zu verachten.

----------

## Carlo

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Also sollten Anfänger sich erstmal mit SuSE, RedHat oder Mandrake auseinandersetzen und dort erste Erfahrungen sammeln. Richtiges "Linux" lernt man dann später mit Gentoo und vor allen Dingen OHNE Yast. Ich für meinen Teil muss sagen, dass ich erst durch Gentoo den Hintergrund von Linux erst richtig verstanden habe.

 

Das ist schön für Dich, für mich und für alle anderen, die das wissen wollen. Gentoo hat meiner Meinung nach das Potential, mehr zu sein - und das heißt eben, nicht computerversierte/-interessierte Menschen eine reibungslose und sichere Installation vornehmen zu lassen, ohne auf die Vorteile, die Gentoo bietet, zu verzichten. Nicht einzusehen, daß das einerseits eine größere Herausforderung ist, als Konfigurationsdateien zu editieren und andererseits nötig, um als Plattform für kommerziellen Support überhaupt wahrgenommen zu werden, ist schon ein wenig "betriebsblind". Dies ist übrigens definitiv kein Votum für Yast.  :Wink: 

Die Stage 1 Fundis verstehe ich schon gar nicht. Spätestens nach dem zweiten Mal ist's doch langweilig, oder!?

----------

## Ragin

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> schön wäre eine hardwareerkennung die man bei bedarf aufrufen kann. bzw. sich meldet "du hast nen neues gerät in deinem system, jetzt konfigurieren?". Sowas könnte sicher ganz gut der devfs demon übernehmen. Die DE's könnten dazu dann nen frontend basteln

 

Das hat RedHat ja drin. Allerdings hat sich dieses Scheisssystem aller paar Neustarts gemeldet und eine neue Maus erkannt, den PC mal nicht weiter booten lassen, bis man irgendwas eingestellt hat oder bei SoftwareRaids teilweise komplett quer gestellt. Seitdem haben wir auf den RedHatServern dieses "Its not a bug, its a feature" Programm rausgenommen.

YaST hatte diesbezüglich ähnliche Macken. Erkennt zwar die Hardware korrekt (gerade im Bereich X), baut aber totalen Mist bei der XFConfig...

----------

## sarahb523

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das hat RedHat ja drin. Allerdings hat sich dieses Scheisssystem aller paar Neustarts gemeldet und eine neue Maus erkannt, den PC mal nicht weiter booten lassen, bis man irgendwas eingestellt hat oder bei SoftwareRaids teilweise komplett quer gestellt. Seitdem haben wir auf den RedHatServern dieses "Its not a bug, its a feature" Programm rausgenommen. 
> 
> 

 

naja dann könnte gentoo das ja besser machen. mir gehts vor allem um usb-hardware. Es ist doch etwas müssig Card-Reader, camera u.ä. meist manuell anzubinden. Heutige Systeme sollten schon in der lage sein wenn  man ein usb-stick anschließt das teil zu mounten und einem ein symbol auf den desktop zu packen (suse machts glaub ich so) 

Sowas und andere kleinigkeiten sollten schon vordefiniert sein. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> YaST hatte diesbezüglich ähnliche Macken. Erkennt zwar die Hardware korrekt (gerade im Bereich X), baut aber totalen Mist bei der XFConfig...
> 
> 

 

was XFconfig angeht war ich bisher mit sax2 und ein wenig manuelles tuning absolut zufrieden (bzw. sax2 war erfolgreicher als meine versuche per hand). Glücklicherweise hab ich meine XF86Config aus meiner vorigen suse genommen, somit war X absolut schnell erledigt.

Drucker, Netzwerk und Sound waren auch immer zuverlässig (bis suse 8 war ich dabei)

Ich denke es wäre wichtig die Desktop install etwas zu automatisieren und zu vereinfachen. Beim Server wird ja eh an allen ecken und enden getuned da macht das eh kaum sinn.

----------

## Ragin

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> naja dann könnte gentoo das ja besser machen. mir gehts vor allem um usb-hardware. Es ist doch etwas müssig Card-Reader, camera u.ä. meist manuell anzubinden. Heutige Systeme sollten schon in der lage sein wenn  man ein usb-stick anschließt das teil zu mounten und einem ein symbol auf den desktop zu packen (suse machts glaub ich so) 
> 
> Sowas und andere kleinigkeiten sollten schon vordefiniert sein.

 

Das kann Gentoo auch. Binde USBFS in den Kernel ein, aktiviere alles,was du für deinen Stick brauchst und lass das in der fstab autom. mounten, wenn verfügbar.

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> Ich denke es wäre wichtig die Desktop install etwas zu automatisieren und zu vereinfachen. Beim Server wird ja eh an allen ecken und enden getuned da macht das eh kaum sinn.

 

Ja, das stimmt. Gentoo wird schon lästig, wenn man nur mal schnell nen Desktop laufen lassen möchte. Wobei es ja nun GRP gibt, wodurch einiges schneller geht. Die Grundinstallation ist ja von den Handgriffen her auch nicht viel. Von daher macht ein groß aufgemachter grafischer Installer keinen Sinn. (ist ja nur net-setup eth0 | emerge system | emerge sources | emerge wm -> danach Kern kompilieren und fertig...(im groben und ganzen)).

----------

## sarahb523

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das kann Gentoo auch. Binde USBFS in den Kernel ein, aktiviere alles,was du für deinen Stick brauchst und lass das in der fstab autom. mounten, wenn verfügbar.
> 
> 

 

klar kann gentoo das, gentoo is auch nur linux wie jede andere linux distrie  :Wink: 

usbfs hab ich sowieso schon drin. wie ist die option fürs automounten? 

Momentan habe ich mir nen device-Icon auf den Desktop gepackt.

Hier wäre ein kleiner wizard wie net-setup nicht übel der den mount-point abfragt und anlegt. sowie den fstab eintrag macht.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja, das stimmt. Gentoo wird schon lästig, wenn man nur mal schnell nen Desktop laufen lassen möchte. Wobei es ja nun GRP gibt, wodurch einiges schneller geht. Die Grundinstallation ist ja von den Handgriffen her auch nicht viel. Von daher macht ein groß aufgemachter grafischer Installer keinen Sinn. (ist ja nur net-setup eth0 | emerge system | emerge sources | emerge wm -> danach Kern kompilieren und fertig...(im groben und ganzen)).

 

warum ist denn sowas nicht in nem bash script, da es doch sowieso immer das selbe ist?

wäre doch toll wenn ich folgendes aufrufen könnte:

(parameter nur so als beispiel)

```

gentoo-setup /dev/hda1 mypc1 mydomain.de "Europe/Berlin" std-kde-desktop

```

vorher muß man natürlich noch die partitionen anlegen. Dafür wäre eine ncursesUI für fdisk/parted gut. die momentane bedienung von fdisk ist sogar schlechter als das fdisk aus MS-DOS (allerdings kann das unix fdisk mehr als das dos-fdisk, aber darum gehts ja nich). 

Das script ruft dann wenn es mit allem fertig ist noch net-setup auf wenn ein netzwerk if vorhanden ist. Evtl. kann man net-setup noch etwas erweitern, sodaß man dort gleich noch die anderen schnittstellen konfen kann.

Man könnte den die parameter des gentoo-setup scriptes auch vorher mit so einer net-setup ähnlichen oberfläche abfragen und aufrufen.

----------

## Ragin

[quote="sarahb523"]usbfs hab ich sowieso schon drin. wie ist die option fürs automounten? 

Momentan habe ich mir nen device-Icon auf den Desktop gepackt.

Hier wäre ein kleiner wizard wie net-setup nicht übel der den mount-point abfragt und anlegt. sowie den fstab eintrag macht.

[quote]

Ich glaube:

none    /proc/bus/usb   usbfs     auto,users,rw   0  0

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> warum ist denn sowas nicht in nem bash script, da es doch sowieso immer das selbe ist?
> 
> wäre doch toll wenn ich folgendes aufrufen könnte:
> ...

 

Generell kein Problem. Im Endeffekt kannst du dir das selbst schreiben (mach evtl. nen ebuild dafür  :Smile: )

Es gibt ja schon einige nette Tools für Gentoo. Gerade für die Installation finde ich mirrorselect und ufed sehr gut. ufed könnte nur noch standardmäßig auf der LiveCD sein.

Bastel dir noch fix ein solches Bash Script zusammen (dauert 5 Minuten) und lass die Install laufen. Bei dem Punkt wo du die make.conf machen musst lässt du mirrorselect laufen und startest danach ufed, damit der Nutzer die USE Flags einstellen kann und danach läuft das Script normal weiter. Ein YaST o.ä. wäre also nicht notwendig, da die Installation von Gentoo generell recht einfach ist. Theoretisch kannst du das auch alles in eine Zeile packen emerge ... && emerge ...

Für die Netzwerkinstallation gibts ja auch net-setup. Was braucht man denn noch?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> vorher muß man natürlich noch die partitionen anlegen. Dafür wäre eine ncursesUI für fdisk/parted gut. die momentane bedienung von fdisk ist sogar schlechter als das fdisk aus MS-DOS (allerdings kann das unix fdisk mehr als das dos-fdisk, aber darum gehts ja nich). 
> 
> 

 

Ich finde das eigentlich recht einfach. Aber ich glaube eine solche GUI gibts schon für die Shell.

Von daher sehe ich keine Anwendung von YaST o.ä. in diesem Bereich, außer man möchte zwingend eine schöne bunte grafische Oberfläche haben....nur der Sinn einer solchen Oberfläche bei der Installation eines Grundsystems kann ich nicht sehen. Sekbst Windows verwendet für das untere Grundsystem eine normale Konsole ohne grafische Oberfläche. Diese wird erst nach dem kopieren der Grunddateien gestartet. Das wäre dann der Moment wo X drauf ist und man nach xf86xcfg/xf86config loslegen kann. Nur kann ich da auch gleich emerge wm angeben um eine Oberfläche zu erhalten und brauche kein buntes Konfigurationstool. Gerade die Vielfalt der Pakete, die man auswählen muss erschlägt die meisten Benutzer. Und da Gentoo eine extrem skalierbare Distri ist würden vorkonfigurierte Systeme wahrscheinlich nicht so wirklich in das Konzept passen, wie es bei anderen der Fall ist (Office Rechner/Desktop Rechner/Server...).

----------

## sarahb523

ich habe bis jetzt die make.conf noch nie editiert. ich nehme einfach alles was mir emerge installiert. Das tolle is ja das emerge gleich schön viele abhängigkeiten mit hinterherzieht und ich da nich mehr so vie tuen muß.

ein 

emerge alsa alsa-utils alsa-oss alsa-tools libdvdnav libdvdcss xine-ui mplayer kde k3b kdetv gimp dia apache php

installiert mir einen fast vollständiges multimedia system mit allem was man so braucht. Da braucht ich nich mal die use-flags einstellen rumstellen.

eine grafische install muß ja nicht sein. aber ein von gentoo-team veröffentlichtes allg. install script wäre nicht übel. Es werden ja vom gentoo team schon diverse tools veröffentlicht die das leben mit gentoo vereinfachen. (esearch, genkernel, rc-update,...) Warum werden die vorhandenen tools nicht mal übersichtlich in einer oberfläche vereint? ein esearch mit GUI wäre super und sehr viel überischtlicher. Gut eine oberfläche for rc-update hab ich schon gebastelt. 

Von gnome gibts ja dieses GST. Das hat unterstützung für viele Disties. Da könnte doch mal jemand die backends für gentoo basteln und schon bekommen wir ein tool welches auf den unterschidlichsten oberflächen läuft. Und sogar umsteiger von anderen distries kommen besser mit gentoo klar (sofern sie vorher gst verwendet haben).

Ein Nebeneffekt wäre eine bessere unterstützung und eine breitere Userbasis für GST.

----------

## sarahb523

als besseres fdisk kann man "cfdisk" einsetzen (hab ich gerade gefunden). Das teil is viel schicker als das normale fdisk. Hmm warum steht das nicht in der install anleitung? Soll die Anleitung extra kompliziert gemacht werden?

----------

## sarahb523

hab gerade gesehen das nen hinweis auf cfdisk in der doku drin ist. aber cfdisk ist ja sogar "funktionsreicher" als fdisk (soweit ich das gerade überschaut habe).

Ich denke mit vorhandenen tools kann man die aktuelle installation mehr komfort entlocken. Aber man muß eben erstmal alles zusammensuchen was es so gibt.

----------

## Ragin

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> ich habe bis jetzt die make.conf noch nie editiert. ich nehme einfach alles was mir emerge installiert. Das tolle is ja das emerge gleich schön viele abhängigkeiten mit hinterherzieht und ich da nich mehr so vie tuen muß.
> 
> 

 

Genau das ist ja der Vorteil an den USE-Flags. Stellt man diese ein installiert man nicht unbedingt 20 Pakete mit, die man nie im Leben braucht.

Außerdem werden durch die USE-Flags Unterstützungen für Programme installiert. Beispiel HBCI: Ohne HBCI Unterstützung in den USE Flags wird GNUCash nicht mit HBCI Unterstützung kompiliert und steht somit nicht zur Verfügung.

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Ich kann es nicht lassen!!!

Die graphische Installation ist in Planung  :Wink: 

ich weiss nur noch nicht genau wie ich die Sache angehen soll.

Hier meine Überlegungen:

    1. so klein und einfach wie möglich

    2. geil muss es aussehen

    3. die Anpassung an eine neue Version soll nicht länger als einen Tag

        beanspruchen

Stand des Projekts:

    Planung

Stand der Planung:

    Entscheidungsfindung

Stand der Entscheidungsfindung:

    Suche nach den geeigneten Tools

Bisherige Optionen:

    1. Bash Skript mit Xdialog (möchte aber den X Server aus meinen

        Abhängikeiten raus halten)

    2. Phyton Skript mit Xdialog (wie 1.; sehr lehrreich für mich, da Blender   

        User)

    3. Bash und Phyton Xdialog (wie 1.; würde mich gerne in beides

        vertiefen)

    4. C/C++ ncurses (Ich lehrne endlich C oder kann man ncurses auch

        mit Bash und/oder Phyton nutzen? )

WENN JEMAND VON GLEICHWERTIGEN ODER GAR BESSEREN MÖGLICHKEITEN WEISS, BITTE MELDEN !!!

Was schon "fast" sicher ist:

    1. es wird ca. 5 bis 6 Kerndateien geben

      a. Datei 1 bis 2 wird die Engine (C/C++, Bash, Phyton oder wie auch

          immer)

      b. Datei mit Schritt für Schritt Doku, geklaut vom Dokuprojekt mit

          Steuerzeichen zum Parsen

      c. Datei mit den Befehlen für die Konsole (die für die "normalen"

          Installationen) mit Steuerzeichen für den Befehlparser (Exoten

          müssen abweichendes nach wie vor eintippen)

      d. Datei mit den Pfaden zu den Konfigurationsdateien

      e. Datei mit konfigurationsdateien übergreiffenden Werten, die sich

          beissen (nur so kann man vor dem Unmöglichen warnen)

    2. 1000 und eine Datei für den Luxus (Luxus ist der Sinn dieser Übung)

      a. eine Datei pro Konfigurationsdatei mit Werten und Steuerzeichen

          (genau, für den Parser), da Mensch tippfaul ist  :Wink: 

Mein Plan zur Erinnerung:

 *Quote:*   

>     1. Die Installationsanleitung Schritt für Schritt angezeigt     
> 
>         werden könnte (kein Zweitrechner oder Ausdrucken notwendig und
> 
>         die Version immer passt), am Besten mit einer Art Links
> ...

 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Slalomsk8er wrote:*   

> 
> 
>     2. geil muss es aussehen
> 
> 

 

hmm... solltest du nicht besser leistungsfähig muss es sein schreiben? Wem nutzt etwas was geil aussieht aber dafür nicht so viel kann?

----------

## Slalomsk8er

 *Quote:*   

> leistungsfähig muss es sein

 

Sorry, das ist mein ungeschriebenes Gesetz (für dieses Projekt) und

deshalb habe ich es offensichtlich vergessen zu schreiben.

Ich bin der Meinung, die von mir beschriebenen Funktionen

sind genügend Umfangreich und eine Gentoo Installation ist sicher

leistungsfähig.

Falls dem nicht so ist gilt: BITTE MELDE DICH (darf auch anonym sein, nur

die Funktion musst du nennen;-) 

Mein Tool wird nichts machen, was du sonst nicht auch machen würdest.

Mit einer Ausnahme. Da ich will, dass man die Installation an jedem 

Möglichen Ort unterbrechen und fortsetzen kann, müssen alle dynamischen

Daten gespeichert werden. Wo auch immer die Daten einen Neustart überleben.

Es soll sein wie bei Wintendo, nur alles alles anders und besser z.B. hat 

jeder die totale Kontrolle über den Neustart  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> All of the sudden, Larry the Cow was in control. And he liked it

 

PS: Da habe ich doch tatsächlich eine Datei vergessen. Ich brauche noch einen Verlauf, ohne wird es nichts.

----------

## Ragin

Wenn du es richtig machen möchtest würde ich noch einen Kernel-Konfigurator einbinden. Den kann man ja auch Basis von make oldconfig machen.

Und das ganze dann evtl. auch in Deutsch  :Smile: 

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Ich habe doch geschrieben, dass ich ein universal Konfigurator plane. 1000 und eine Datei oder so habe ichs genannt  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

@Slalomsk8er: Hey, ich wollte dich nicht angreifen mit meinem Kommentar. Mir gefällt auch, dass Gentoo geil aussieht, vor allem wegen Framebuffer, die schönen grünen Farben bei den [ ok ] und solche Scherze.  Ich finde es gut, dass es Benutzer gibt, die sowas machen wollen (sonst lese was ich vorher gepostet habe, ich habe praktisch Yast verteidigt  :Smile:  ), nur ist mir aufgefallen, dass du nur sagst, es soll geil aussehen, und ich hatte das Gefühl (auch wenn das 100% nicht stimmt), dass du mehr Wert auf "Geil aussehen" als auf "Leistungsfähig" legst. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will keine schreckliche Kritik machen. Ich hoffe, du verstehst, was ich damit meine, ich meine es gut.

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Kein Problem pablo_supertux ich bin auf deine Kritik angewiesen, wenn das was werden soll (zwingt zum Nachdenken). Sonst würde ich es einfach machen und im Forum nur bekannt geben, das es fertig ist.

Ich brauche aber Kritik und Infos, da dies mein erstes Mal in der OpenSource Scene ist. Und da ich handlungs Bedarf sehe werde ich es machen.

Apropos handlungs Bedarf:

Wenn ihr wollt, dass mehr Leute Linux stat Windows nutzen, dann vergesst das Missionieren. Was Linux meiner Ansicht nach braucht ist "Benutzerleim".

Ich rühre schon mal den Installationsleim an.

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Habe eine eigene Topic gestartet mit dem Namen "Graphische Gentoo Installation", da es doch etwas üppig für diesen Thread wurde  :Wink: 

----------

